# Eligible for US pension - Canada tells me it could take 12 months to get it!!



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

My wife and I worked in the US for a few years and paid US social security taxes during that time. I had read that there is an agreement between Canada and US to pay reciprocal pensions so we applied to US and completed all the US required paperwork back on March 6th. The US agent I have been dealing with has been very helpful and she told me back in March it could take up to three months! for Canada to provide US with the required data (work record, etc.). 

So by mid-June when I had not heard anything from the US I called and was told they were still waiting on Canada. 

So I called Canada and was told that their policy says that it could take up to 12 months!! to provide the data to US. 

This is an embarrassment as the US is ready to pay me a pension sooner than Canada. I think this is just another example of Harper's "behind-the-scenes" cutbacks on services.

Has anyone else had this problem and do you have any suggestions on how to speed thinks up? Normally, I would try and light a fire under my local MP but it is James Lunney who I think is a total waste of space.


----------

